# YBB Road Bikes



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't know if Moots still makes the Psychlo-X YBB, but there are a few around. The problem is that they are cross geometry, with high BB, long chainstays, etc. They might make a good gravel grinder, but as a regular road bike, they are more commute/tour oriented. 

I remember seeing a Moots YBB road bike around 1999-2000 or so. It had a standard road geometry, and they welded a mount for the rear sidepull off of the top of the seatstay junction so it moved with the wheel.

Does anyone have one of these or ever seen one for sale?


----------

